# Retractable Cord Reels



## ctuckz (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi

I'm a student at Lehigh University working on a project to design an improved power cord reel. The reel would contain an extension cord, and be able to extend and retract. While extended, the cord would lock in place similarly to how a blind does. My group is trying to design a cord reel aimed at the home workshop environment. We are trying to find out what our potential users want in a cord reel.

Some things that we want to know more about are:

What length cord would you need for your shop?
What gauge cord would you need?
How many outlets would you want to be on the cord?
Would you prefer to have the cord reel mounted on the wall, or sitting on a table?
What factors would be the most important to you when deciding to buy a product like ours?
What are any problems or inconviences that you have experienced with power cords?

and if anyone uses a cord reel in their shop, what do you like and dislike about your reel?

Thanks for helping out!


----------



## scrapiron (Aug 30, 2007)

We have a couple of the spring loaded reel types hanging in the shop that work ok. I would like to have a portable reel designed to set on the ground that would handle a 100 ft. 12 gauge cord. Four outlets, gfi protected, with a power indicator light would be fine. A hand crank to roll it up. It would be rugged, lightweight and simple.


----------



## McGaw (Sep 27, 2007)

scrapiron said it best. But make sure you have the moving thing like on hose reels it makes it all even when winding.


----------

